# Depo Testosterone Injections



## kamkole

Hi,

How do you bill for Depo Testosterone Injections when the patient requires 300 mg and the J1080 code is specifically for 200 mg?

Thank you!


----------



## dedicatedcoder

*coding depo testosterone*

Hi 
The code J1080 covers 200 mg
code J1070 covers 100mg  gives you the total of 300mg


----------



## dha_coder

Hi,

Use J1070 x 3 units for depo testosterone 300 mg.


----------



## kamkole

Thanks for both replies!  It sounds like you can do it a couple different ways then.


----------



## nishwitzp

what is the usual  reimbursement when billing this way?


----------

